# MF 1428V 4wd problem



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

hi,
I just purchased a used MF 1428V. Unfortunately, the front wheels are not engaging. I have tried all positions for the shifter that is supposed to engage 4wd (based on previous owner. I dont have a manual)

WHat would be most common reason for front wheels not working. I was hoping it would be something easy like stripped splines.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy drrehak, welcome to the tractor forum.

Front end loaders are hard on the front axle and on the clutch, especially if you use the loader a lot. Broken axles, stripped splines, broken shafts, damaged shift linkage, cracked housings, are probably among common problems. 

I would jack up one front wheel and try to turn it with the 4WD engaged. It should not turn. This will give you an idea of where your problem is. If the driveshaft turns, the problem is either with the shift mechanism or the transmission. If the driveshaft doesn't turn, then your problem is with the front axle somewhere.


----------



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you!

So I figured it out. The shaft that leaves the front differential is sheared. I am using the parts diagram from agco.

What is Fig. 38? The parts diagram doesnt include the name.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

CV joint for the drive shaft
maybe this style 
https://i2.wp.com/dsauto.com.my/wp-...ipod-Joint-Working-Principle.gif?w=1200&ssl=1


----------



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

i dont think so. I think it's a shaft that goes into the differential


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Am I blind, or are those two entirely different pictures?


----------



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

Groo said:


> Am I blind, or are those two entirely different pictures?


ha. you're not blind (I am an eye doctor.. lol)

2 different diagrams. same part. one is diagram is axle housing. other is diagram of driveshaft


----------



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

Ok. Further testing, and some disassembly. I need to replace the front differential input shaft (also called pinion ‍♂)

does anyone know if this can be remove without taking apart the differential case?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

To do it properly it will depend some on how the differential is made,
if you get lucky you will need the pinion shaft 2 pinion bearing, maybe some shims,
a pinion seal and a crush sleeve and pinion nut.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

While it may be possible, it's of little value since the pinion is only sold and serviced as a ring and pinion gear set. It will indeed require not only more disassembly, but also some expertise when setting up the replacement gears. 

No disrespect intended, but if you're here asking this question, I'd suggest you contact someone nearby who has "been there, done that" before you jump off into it. Just my opinion, but I don't think this is a simple task recommended for the novice mechanic doing it for the first time. With or without a manual. 

On another note. The most likely cause for the worn pinion shaft is loose bushings in the front axle support/pivot points. You might look at that before you're all done.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

If it is actually the pinion, you've got to gut it. If its a shaft going to the pinion, you will be fine changing it.

It strikes me as rather odd that the pinion would break. I would expect somewhere on the shaft to be the weak link.


----------



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

I think it’s all 1 piece. Shaft and pinion. Although, after removing the seal, and c clip. I see a nut. (That’s as far as I was able to get last night)

pic here, you can see where it’s broken off


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

That looks real long for a 1 piece pinion, but I also don't know where the next joint would be.
If it is all 1 piece, the pivot mount bearings for the axle need to absolutely perfect.

you might try drilling the shaft to see if you can screw something in there to pull it out...if it actually is a 2 piece shaft.


----------



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

I appreciate the input on this thread!!
Here is the piece. I’ve pulled it as far as I can with pliers and tapping. I wasn’t sure yet if I needed to get a hammer pull, or special tools.

does this slide out? Should I try removing the nut? It appears there is a crimped collar to lock the nut.
Thank you!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd remove the nut, then try to pry that indentation out, but it might have to go the other way. I can't say I've seen a drive shaft retained that way before.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

That is a typical lock feature for a bearing retaining nut,
Looking back at your first set of pictures and diagrams I believe that you are going to need to disassemble the entire differential, it appears to have another nut in the front inside the front axle support similar to what you have exposed in the rear. You may be wanting to get a service manual for that differential and axle. Sometimes you can find downloadable ones for not too much money. I just downloaded one for a NH T6050 for $17.00, it was a pdf file that took a couple of hours on my connection.
Good luck


----------



## drrehak (Jul 20, 2020)

So, I grabbed it with pliers. And tapped more. It’s out!

anyone ever hear of a weld holding for this?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I knew a machinist that could cut and shut diffs and the drive axles for drag racing cars, he would cut out the length to shorten the axle, then drill the centre of the axle shaft at both cuts and then fit a pin of grade metal to centre both pieces, set up in the lathe and then V the axle joins and then proceed to re-weld the join on the lathe to keep it true, yes it can be done, but you need a good machinist and welder that knows his metals.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I agree. Bevel the rod, get it up to temp, weld. Normalize and machine.
Center drilling isnt required, but it might help with alignment.
You've also got to figure out why it broke the first time. Maybe try to contact the previous owner if you can. If it was just abuse, put it back the way it was, and don't abuse it yourself. If something is worn, better to figure it out before you put it back into service again. I suspect worn bearings in the axle pivot.


----------

